# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  hitno

## pristojno nepristojna

Ovako...dobila sam menstruaciju i bio je 3.dan...imala sam spolni odnos sa deckom i kondom je puknuo i on je svrsio u mene...kolika je mogucnost da ostanem trudna?

----------


## Diana72

Draga pristojno nepristojna, mislim d si otvorila temu na krivom mjestu.
Ovdje se piše adminu ako imaš problem sa porukama ili nečim vezanim za rad foruma, a tvoja tema treba biti pod trudnoćom ili zdravlje odraslih.
pozz i sretno

----------


## Beti3

statisticki, jako je mala mogucnost da ostanes trudna 3. dan ciklusa, pogotovo ako imas uredne menstruacije. vjerojatno nisi.
no, ljudsko tijelo nije matematika, tako da ti nitko ne moze sigurno reci, iako to i sama znas.

----------

